# Find Chinese egg donor or more fresh cycles?



## Starfish888

Hi - can anyone offer advice pls? 

1. Any experience of using egg donor in Hong Kong;
2. Failed genetic embryo screening from previous rounds, going on with more fresh cycles which led to successful pregnancy?

My situation is as follows: 

1 natural pregnancy after scrape then miscarriage around 6 weeks
1 fresh IVF cycle, 2 embryos transfers, no implantation
1 fresh ICSI, 2 embryo transfers, chemical miscarriage very early on
1 frozen transfer, 2 embryo transfer, both implanted, miscarriage around 4 weeks
1 fresh ICSI cycle ...

...On last fresh cycle we were advised to carry out genetic screening of embryos from this cycle and remaining frozen embryos from last fresh cycle. 10 embryos in total. Was completely shocked to be told none of the embryos were viable.  8 had one too many or too few chromosomes and 2 were mosaic so not sure if they will be viable so recommended not to transfer.  We were devastated as we were completely unprepared for news.  Consultant was expecting at least 1 or 2 viable embryos based on our age. I and hubby are 37. Have been trying for > 5 years. We are not sure what to do now. 

We were advised to consider egg donation. I am Chinese and hubby is white British. We want a Chinese egg donor but know that's pretty mission impossible to find.  We have called a few clinics including one in Spain to be told a match is difficult because of lack of Chinese donors.  We are considering going to Hong Kong where I was born but it seems such a long way.  Also not sure how I feel about using an egg donor. We could keep going with fresh ICSI cycles but feel we might be just throwing money away for more heart break.

Any advise would be really appreciated.


----------



## gruffan

Would the US be easier?  I know of at least one Chinese friend in the States who had a Chinese donor for her two kids.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Starfish 
You have been very unlucky not to find any normal embryos.  Has your husband been checked out for fragmentation?
Cyprus is multicultural so perhaps they might have Chinese donors? 
There are egg donor agencies in the UK. Maybe egg donor agency is an option?
TCCx


----------



## Starfish888

Thanks for the responses. The hubby has been checked out and it's not him.  Consultant is pretty sure it's egg quality. I guess what I wonder is if it is luck.  The embryos tested were from two cycles.  Is there any point is more cycles or should we go down egg donor route.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Starfish 
I think it all depends on how much money you can throw at this and how many cycles you are prepared to do with OE to find that one golden embryo?

Now I know some of the Greek clinics do rapid CGH assay so the embryos can go back in fresh ( Newlife, Embryogenesis and Embryoland? ) and also do tandem cycles whereby donor runs alongside you stimming .  If none of your embryos are viable then you have the donor as back up therefore you always get to ET.  Most big European cities have international pool of donors.  Cyprus has army bases so there are always international donors.  In my opinion you have only done 2 cycles so perhaps it's worth another go with OE may be.as a Tandem which is not possible in UK, then at least you have given it your best.

The other thing you could try is improving egg quality with DHEA.  This would take a few months though to have any effect.  Changing clinics and having a different natural/mild IVF might improve egg quality.  You would get fewer eggs but usually better quality.
TCCx


----------



## Jasminetea

Hi starfish
Sorry to read about your bad time.
Did you find an egg donor in the end? I am in Same situation - I'm Hong Kong Chinese and white British partner. 
Did the Spanish clinics state it was impossible to find a Chinese egg or just difficult?


----------



## London Kiwis

Hi guys,

We're in the same position.  I am curious to know how you got on trying to locate a Chinese or oriental donor. I hope you did as we will be starting our own search and would welcome any tips.  

Best,
S&J


----------



## et1

Hi, we are in the same boat too. Need to find where we can source Chinese donor eggs in London. Please share if you have any tips. I am over 40 and after 4 years of trying and 5 fresh Icsi cycles we need to look for another way to have a baby.


----------



## Goldfish45

Hi I'm potentially looking for Chinese/south East Asian donor egg too. Did anyone have any luck with finding one (preferably in Europe)? I've asked a few clinics in London but they said it's pretty rare...


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Zred 
What about contacting a egg donor agency such as London Egg Bank or Altrui? 
TCCx


----------



## mlky33

Hi did anyone find a Chinese donor in the UK I found 2 but obviously very long wait. I havent found any in Europe was thinking Spain might be possible but doesn't seem so


----------



## Tinseltown

Hi *Milky33*! I think I replied to another thread you posted, but some clinics in Spain _can_ get you Chinese egg donors. The bigger cities have Chinese communities. Just ask around a few clinics.


----------



## mlky33

Hi just in case anyone else is interested in this topic I eventually decided to have DE in malaysia (my parents are originally from there) after having little  success finding Chinese DE in uk/Europe. None of the Spanish clinics could help though a Czech one did offer some frozen eggs from a half Vietnamese donor (closest to Chinese they had). US was too expensive. London bridge asked me to sign up but no telling how long the wait would be. Anyhow the clinic I went with did not charge  DE search fees (only 10% of procedures they do are DE) they had just 3 donors but luckily one matched us perfectly and she was on her last donation  (max 3 allowed)  per donor.  We spent under £6k for the whole cycle excl accommidation and flights and I would say the treatment was more basic akin to what you get on the NHS.  That said it was a breath of fresh air from the top London clinics who tend to push too many drugs on you I found the whole experience more relaxing this time round. The only drugs prescribed were progynova and cyclogest plus a progesterone injectable on ET day. In hindsight I could have saved a lot of time going straight to Asian clinics (donor anonymous too but photo provided)  instead of researching clinics closer to home.


----------



## Tinseltown

Hi mlky33! That’s weird... IVF Spain offered me Asian/Chinese egg donors (although one of the Spanish clinics couldn’t) and the clinic in Cyprus we eventually went with could, too (one of the donors offered to me was full Chinese with impressive info). We eventually went for a closer ethnic match (I have mixed ethnicity) and a donor who sounded like me when I was in my early 20s...


----------



## SheilaStaffie

Hi girls

I can't believe my eyes that the last comment was updated in 2018, not a century old one!!! as I am in the same situation, doc today just told me she would not recommend for another round and best option is DE, but the issue is again I am Chinese...the hospital we last with and very recently fail (no egg to be transferred) said it is impossible to source Chinese DE with them, maybe they have not seen one Chinese for so many years!

Then we got information about US, one clinic is New Hope in New York and one in Washington and one in Spain, just some info for us to try for luck. As doc thinks maybe chinese patients / donors will go to or attracted to New Hope because the famous doctor John Zhang.

We are very rational about our options, despite disappointment from this time, we think DE might give us more and save on huge financial stress, unless there is still hope to continue not blindly. I think we adjusted to the DE idea quiet quickly so hopefully save us some time wonder then realise how difficult to even find a donor egg....

Please can anyone advise which clinics we can possibly contact, Spain or Cyprus? Thank you greatly!!!


----------



## SheilaStaffie

mlky33 said:


> Hi just in case anyone else is interested in this topic I eventually decided to have DE in malaysia (my parents are originally from there) after having little success finding Chinese DE in uk/Europe. None of the Spanish clinics could help though a Czech one did offer some frozen eggs from a half Vietnamese donor (closest to Chinese they had). US was too expensive. London bridge asked me to sign up but no telling how long the wait would be. Anyhow the clinic I went with did not charge DE search fees (only 10% of procedures they do are DE) they had just 3 donors but luckily one matched us perfectly and she was on her last donation (max 3 allowed) per donor. We spent under £6k for the whole cycle excl accommidation and flights and I would say the treatment was more basic akin to what you get on the NHS. That said it was a breath of fresh air from the top London clinics who tend to push too many drugs on you I found the whole experience more relaxing this time round. The only drugs prescribed were progynova and cyclogest plus a progesterone injectable on ET day. In hindsight I could have saved a lot of time going straight to Asian clinics (donor anonymous too but photo provided) instead of researching clinics closer to home.


Hi mlky33

Thats brilliant news and so valuable as there are so little information we could possibly get for Chinese DE. I hope you are all good and everything is growing nicely  would you mind I PM you to know more about the agent or clinic? maybe the other 2 donors might match me if I am lucky


----------



## Tinseltown

*Sheila* - If you want to look closer to home, look at Spain and Cyprus. Barcelona benefits from having a relatively large Chinese population (by Spanish standards), and Barcelona IVF https://barcelonaivf.com DO have Chinese egg donors. In Cyprus, Team Miracle http://www.cyprusivfcentre.com has Chinese egg donors - the good thing about Cyprus is that you get a bit more info, e.g. education and profession. I didn't think it would make much of a difference, but the latter info actually swayed my decision on which egg donor we would go with (she was studying what I studied at her age).


----------



## SheilaStaffie

Hi Tinseltown 

Thank you so much for your generous information! 

We tried to contact both but only Barcelona IVF responded, but we had a free consultation with a Chinese doctor in regard of further IVF treatment (unbelievable it is free as we paid so much for the most useless consultations in the UK).

Anyway, we decided to continue trying with own eggs via embryo batching, but if it does not work out, at least we know Barcelona IVF has Asian eggs although not much available!


----------



## Tinseltown

Good luck, Sheila!

Yes, Team Miracle does have Chinese egg donors, but are slower to respond as they’re quite busy.


----------



## rachen88

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this since we just recently finally decided to go for Egg donation. I had IVF with my own eggs in Oct 2016 and had no luck. I contacted Care Sheffield today, the donation nurse was very honest and said that I could wait for years to have a Chinese egg donor. Has anyone here succeeded in finding a Chinese donor in the UK or in Europe? Any advice? Would really appreciate any info- feeling desperate. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SheilaStaffie

Hi Rachen88

I did not go ahead with DE but trying to use my own eggs, but I had some contacts with US clinics and they generally have good number of Chinese/Taiwanese donors, just after all we think it is too much cost and trouble, and at the end I change my mind, and do not want to see/know the donor's look, interests etc.. However if it is not your concern, then US has many options, their website just like a dating web.


----------

